# Low Voltage Transformer Lifespan and LED



## vgarabet (Mar 4, 2011)

Would re-lamping 50 watt halogen MR16 GU5.3 with 6 watt LED extend the life of the transformer given the reduced load? Unfortunately, I do not know what the transformer is. 

Thank you in advance.

Van


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You must use the appropriate LED driver to run them. A standard LV transformer is not what you use for LED.


----------

